# 90 gallon fish list.



## wseidl515 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a 90 gallon with 100 lbs of live rock. I currently have 
2 Black and white ocellaris
1 Bicolor angel
1 Tomini Tang
1 Bluejaw Triggerfish
2 Peppermint Shrimp
Green star Polyp
Hammer coral
Duncan coral
Toadstool leather
And Kenya tree

I would like to add a least one more fish to this tank but I'm not sure what I want to add. Any suggestion are appreciated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

wseidl515 said:


> I have a 90 gallon with 100 lbs of live rock. I currently have
> 2 Black and white ocellaris
> 1 Bicolor angel
> 1 Tomini Tang
> ...


from what i can see you are right at max for stocking.that blue jaw is whats killing this. that fish can be 12-13in big. that tang is not recommended to be in a tank under 125 gallons eaither.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Tomini Tang is fine. But he's right, I do believe that you are at stocking limits there.


Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Bristletooth Tomini Tang


----------



## sidluckman (Jan 15, 2012)

It sounds great as it is.


----------



## wseidl515 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Is it possible to add more coral?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yea, you can add more coral. Got a good skimmer?


----------



## wseidl515 (Apr 12, 2012)

I believe that I do yes, I'm running a ASM G2 skimmer in a 30 gallon sump. Your thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

wseidl515 said:


> I believe that I do yes, I'm running a ASM G2 skimmer in a 30 gallon sump. Your thoughts?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

wseidl515 said:


> I believe that I do yes, I'm running a ASM G2 skimmer in a 30 gallon sump. Your thoughts?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


excellent set up there!!


----------



## wseidl515 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm still trying to learn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

